# 2018 Kona Process 153...Bars too Low for Tall Rider



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

6'4"...got bike mail order and assembled myself. I got this bike for the long reach (510mm) and aggressive geo. It feels great for me but the bars are very low compared to seat when dropper is fully extended...I have 36" inseam and seat height vs bar height is way out of whack. As a result, I feel way more pressure on hands/wrists than I have ever felt on my traditional geo bikes. I ride aggressively on technical trails with lots of obstacles so I need to shift weight WAY back to bring up front wheel to clear obstacles. I can manage but it's not ideal. My weight is way forward so the bike climbs great for such a 'big girl'. I think it's a winner for the trails I ride but I need to make some adjustments to the bars to get my CG back a bit to find a happy medium.

The bike came with fork 'pre-cut' and I have maxed out spacers under bars. It has a 50mm stem and 800mm bars with a 20mm rise (35mm dia).

I've looked around and found 35-40mm riser bars at a reasonable price (Race Face Atlas 35, Renthal Fat Bar 40, Easton Haven 35...all <$100). I ride New England and the 800mm width is a bit much for my trails so I'm thinking the combination of more rise and going down to 750mm width is going to put me in a better overall position.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Cant offer much help other than getting some rise in the bars and in the stem... if you run narrower bars it will push you back/upright ever so slightly more but not much.

closer will make you more upright/weight back... would a shorter stem help? (interesting system) https://pacenticycledesign.com/collections/handlebars/products/p-dent-carbon-handlebar-25

Not the most economical solution but selling the forks and buying some new uncut ones would be another option. Probably not noticeable but maybe... if you do go with a longer steerer it is going to move the cockpit ever so slightly back towards you as well so you cold find you need a 5mm longer stem or that you just dont have to go as high as you thought.

Not sure if you can still find them or not but Mondraker stems would give you some height if you can give up the reach 








anyway I feel your pain, Im only 6'3 but more leg than normal and end up with some pretty extreme seat to bar drop....


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry about the situation bud. I've started sounding like a crazy man bitching about the low stack heights of bikes but it's real, especially for folks with longer legs. Bikes are plenty long now but a pain in the hands, neck, and back to ride without the seat dropped.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for input...never saw those Mondraker stems. Interesting thought. I've looked into stems and there is not much that will make a difference. Most 35mm dia stems have zero rise...some have 6 deg. Have not done the math but for a 50mm stem, 6 deg rise is not going to be worth the cost as far as actual rise it gets me.

I think I'm going to try Renthal Fatbar35 which comes in a 40mm rise and use my existing stem. Will probably start with the 800mm and see how it feels. Can always chop it later if desired.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

The 6* stem will get you about 5mm more. Stem Comparison Tool | yojimg.net


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm sure this is not limited to Kona, but I recently demo'd an XL Honzo and had the same problem, the steer tube was cut from the factory and the handlebars felt too low. I remember thinking I would have to do something to get the handlebars up higher, and anyone taller than me (6'3") would probably not agree with the stack height, and/or saddle to handlebar drop. 

It seems like a hugely missed opportunity from Kona. These bikes have one of the longest reaches in the industry for this frame size, which is very attractive to a tall person, but it's ruined when you realize your hands are 2-3" below your saddle. That would be fine for an XC race bike, but this is clearly a Trail hardtail. Cutting the steer tube that short with limited options to raise the hand position is very annoying to me, and I'm no where near the upper range of "acceptable height" for this frame. I don't understand why they wouldn't either leave it longer, or better yet just leave it uncut. 

OP you didn't mention which version of the Process your referring to, and if it's anything like the Honzo (it is) it will vary depending on frame material (and/or wheel size) but pre-cut steer tubes on XL frames (even L frames sometimes) kind of annoy the crap out of me. 

On paper (geometry charts) numbers can be very deceiving. Sometimes I think I get a good read on a frame by comparing geo charts, but then when I actually get to throw a leg over one (rare) the experience can be very different than what was expected.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

OP here...this bike is 2018 Process 153 AL/DL in 27.5 wheel size. Awesome bike but frustrating that they 'pre hacked' the fork...WTF?? Hopefully the 40mm riser will solve issue.

jeremy...thanks for info regarding rise from 6deg stem. Good to know I can get a bit more with a new stem if 40mm riser bars come up short.

Had a streak of bad luck recently...I pulled a stick into derailleur and twisted it on 5th ride so it's in basement for repairs. A week later I went OTB on my spare bike and separated shoulder so it's gonna be awhile before I'm back on the horse.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

sturge said:


> Had a streak of bad luck recently...I pulled a stick into derailleur and twisted it on 5th ride so it's in basement for repairs. A week later I went OTB on my spare bike and separated shoulder so it's gonna be awhile before I'm back on the horse.


Ouch, man that sucks. Hope your shoulder heals up quickly


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

I think all new "complete bikes" from manufactures have "pre-cut" forks.

Even if you have a complete bike spec'd by you and built up at your lbs, you have to make sure and tell them not to cut the steerer tube.

For your size, I wouldn't rule out 2" rise

try answer bars:
https://www.answerproducts.com/components/bars/


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

starre said:


> I think all new "complete bikes" from manufactures have "pre-cut" forks.


Yeah, unfortunately the listed stack height is all you get.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Installed Renthal Fatbar w/40mm rise. I got the 'Lite' model which is 760mm wide vs 800mm. Was going to cut the stock 800mm bars that came on the Kona anyway. Feels better...will see once I get out on trails. 








Also installed MRP Bashguard








Before mods:


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

That bar looks really good with that shade of green. Hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks...not one to worry about asthetics much but it does look kinda cool. I'm just happy the new GX Eagle derailleur replacement solved the 'stick' issue which cased my stock derailleur to twist and become junk (see post #7).


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

Answer 810 bars are available in flat, 1", 2" and 3" rise. I'm your height and ride the 3" bars. They do have cut marks on the ends too so you can easily trim them up to the width you want.

https://www.answerproducts.com/components/bars/protaper_alloy/

I have 30mm under the stem on a Wozo I just finished but with these bars on this bike I think it would feel good with less stack if I had to. Most bikes I need the stem way up and a 60-65mm stem but on the Kona with the long reach it feels awesome with a 40mm stem.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

I’m running these same bars at 3 inch rise on a Process 153 2016...works great for me


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah the Answer bars look good and have lots of options for rise but they don't come in 35mm dia. Was looking to stay with 35mm bars versus having to buy 31.8mm bars and a stem too. I would think Answer will come out with 35mm models at some point.


----------

